# For Dinner Tonight



## Lon (Apr 6, 2015)

View attachment BASIL CHICKEN STIR FRY.pdfI think I will do a Thai Chicken with Basil Stir Fry and invite a lady friend to share it with me. A bottle of Sauvignon Blanc would go nice with it don't you think?


----------



## Josiah (Apr 6, 2015)

How elegant. 

In contrast to yours truly's microwaved entree on paper plate in front of my desk top. Some people just know how to live.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 6, 2015)

Sounds good, Lon!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 6, 2015)

Yum! Did you want me there at 6 or 7?


----------



## oakapple (Apr 7, 2015)

Lon, sounds good, why don't you merge this thread with Steve's 'what are we eating tonight' thread?


----------

